# Pre-Crisis Superman vs. Gold Experience Requiem



## Dark Evangel (Oct 27, 2015)

Who wins this?

1. No Sword of Superman

2. With Sword of Superman


----------



## Haro (Oct 27, 2015)

Cancer wins


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 27, 2015)

For what purpose


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 27, 2015)

PC Supes picks him up and drops him off several universes away than carries on with his day.


----------



## Haro (Oct 27, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> PC Supes picks him up and drops him off several universes away than carries on with his day.



That action never happened


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 27, 2015)

Ryo Asuka said:


> That action never happened



But it could happen


----------



## Blocky (Oct 27, 2015)

GER got infinite speed reaction.

He could react to his PC Supers attacks and might has the hax to deal with him


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 27, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> But it could happen



GER existing says otherwise.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 27, 2015)

Since I joined the OBD in 2009, I have yet to see a good Dark Evangel thread. Anyway?Which Pre Crisis Supes?Golden Age, Silver Age or Bronze. Won't matter they'd all lose without some ampage.

There is no unamped Silver age Supes who'd win this because he's never countered this time of H4X at this scale. Golden Age and Post Crisis fought each other in a fight where they shattered time/space in Infinite Crisis, not sure what use that would be here. Bronze age had that big bang feat that may be an outlier but even with that, this is pure H4X and not brute force.



> But it could happen



Action is made to never happen due to GER's cause/effect ability on a universal scale.


----------



## Montanz (Oct 27, 2015)

Supes can't reach infinite speeds without accelerating first, GER can just turn his movements to zero since he starts with infinite speed that operates outside of time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2015)

I said nothing about him relying on brute force and it's well known he asspulled new powers as plot demanded so that was never my claim, I said his tanking a big bang is a physical durability feat but against something that nulls any of his action to nothing, he may need feats of resisting cause/effect manipulation on this scale.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I said nothing about him relying on brute force and it's well known he asspulled new powers as plot demanded so that was never my claim, I said his tanking a big bang is a physical durability feat but against something that nulls any of his action to nothing, he may need feats of resisting cause/effect manipulation on this scale.



That was also a space/time bomb as well that he tanked as well FYI so it's not just a physical durability feat.


I've seen SA Supes resist worst so I don't see how GER will last against a walking plot device


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Uh wrong, he gets stomped.
> 
> Unless he has shown to resist having all his actions reduced to zero there is no way he is going to win against GER, not unless your using a version that is beyond at least universal and even then that could be argued to be a toss up.



If you are suggesting GER can take on Multiversals or need a Multiversal to deal with then you're dead wrong.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

>picking up GER

Yeah okay have fun with that


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 28, 2015)

Ajimu solos.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 28, 2015)

Cutoff Title said:
			
		

> Pre-Crisis Superman vs. Gold...



Oh please Overlord Xenu, let it be Gold Frieza for the lulz.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> If you are suggesting GER can take on Multiversals or need a Multiversal to deal with then you're dead wrong.



Why would being multiversal make you immune to specific hax, exactly? GER can indeed only affect a universe but it's not a limit of power, just of range.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why would being multiversal make you immune to specific hax, exactly? GER can indeed only affect a universe but it's not a limit of power, just of range.



Because 1) universal time skip is the highest feat it has

2) to my best knowledge has no feat against cosmic reality warpers

3) GER is basically a NLF otherwise


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Because 1) universal time skip is the highest feat it has
> 
> 2) to my best knowledge has no feat against cosmic reality warpers
> 
> 3) GER is basically a NLF otherwise



Time Erase, not skip first off. Secondly by that logic they have no feats against him. GER is causality hax and like much weaker characters let's say an city level character against a country level, the former can hurt the latter with hax but would lose to them in DC, if GER can get off it's hax (which is on by default) then it can do just that. It's a NLF to just guess that higher beings are utterly immune to something they haven't faced. Just calling it a NLF doesn't work because it goes both ways. Maybe if they were acausal it'd be another story. Another thing to take into consideration is that it isn't just things that have already happened that GER turns to zero, it turns to zero even the will intending to take that action before they even take it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Time Erase, not skip first off. Secondly by that logic they have no feats against him. GER is causality hax and like much weaker characters let's say an city level character against a country level, the former can hurt the latter with hax but would lose to them in DC, if GER can get off it's hax (which is on by default) then it can do just that. It's a NLF to just guess that higher beings are utterly immune to something they haven't faced. Just calling it a NLF doesn't work because it goes both ways. Maybe if they were acausal it'd be another story. Another thing to take into consideration is that it isn't just things that have already happened that GER turns to zero, it turns to zero even the will intending to take that action before they even take it.



You know what Multiversal or universal reality warper is ? They are not bound to universal laws that govern cause and effect which is what GER all about. 



By your logic then limitless (deathbattle) Superman is not really NLF now is it ? 
Then Supes wins because he is as strong as he needs to be


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> If you are suggesting GER can take on Multiversals or need a Multiversal to deal with then you're dead wrong.



Completely missing the point. I simply said that a universal+ being would be argued to be a toss up. Pay attention.

And if you are suggesting that PC Superman is multiversal then you are dead wrong.



The Mad King said:


> to my best knowledge has no feat against cosmic reality warpers


Like that means jack shit when he prevented a universal time skip, if it has universal range then it might as well be on par with them.

And besides PC Superman is not a universal reality warper so that point is moot.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Because 1) universal time skip is the highest feat it has
> 
> 2) to my best knowledge has no feat against cosmic reality warpers
> 
> 3) GER is basically a NLF otherwise



If I remember right you still don't have any idea how GER's actual power set works


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> If I remember right you still don't have any idea how GER's actual power set works



Nullifies anything to zero

Highest feat is nullifying a universal time attack

- no feat of anything higher or anything concerning reality altering attacks

Fang please


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

>universal time attack

This is why I said you still have no idea what you are talking about, KMC guy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2015)

If it helps a bit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Completely missing the point. I simply said that a universal+ being would be argued to be a toss up. Pay attention.
> 
> And if you are suggesting that PC Superman is multiversal then you are dead wrong.
> 
> ...



> claims GER wins due to hax
> dismisses another and more power hax 

I know Supes isn't a reality warper but he has tanked  a universal time bomb so he has lot more than physical attributes going for him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> >universal time attack
> 
> This is why I said you still have no idea what you are talking about, KMC guy.



Oh this is a fang moment?

Ah almost walked into this


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

This is a "You have no idea what you are talking about" moment, trying to undersell what GER did with the time erasure between the main and future universes is more then a simple "time attack"

> ...

I'm sure this means something


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> If it helps a bit.



So is this your proof he can take on Multiversals because of a stat sheet?

Yeah NLF


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> This is a "You have no idea what you are talking about" moment, trying to undersell what GER did with the time erasure between the main and future universes is more then a simple "time attack"
> 
> > ...
> 
> I'm sure this means something



It's an ability that uses time no? Okay good lets move on


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

Nah

We aren't moving on because you underselling and having no idea how it works is an issue here, especially a specialized reality warper who works on conceptual ideas like willpower, causality, time, space, dimensions, etc... 

Actually even  pretty arguable now that I think of it to claim GER is multiversal since it operated when it didn't exist between two different universes; thanks for that old friend of Tyrant's


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

How operating when it didn't exist makes it Multiversal exactly and did you just claim a reality Warper like say Lucifer Morningstar, LT, IG Thanos, Molecule Man, etc will lose to GER?


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

>present universe that gets erased
>future universe that is its own special dimension thanks to the dimension created by King Crimson when it skips ahead
>said future universe is isolated while present universe doesn't exist
>operated when it didn't exist during this entire sequence
>bound those two universes back to a restored point; made it so nothing happen

Multiversal.

Time is a dimension.
Space is a dimension.

Put two different temporally isolated universes together at the same point in space-time. Keep with the asinine comparisons, your suspension of disbelief isn't my problem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice goal post move, do you believe GER can take on Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 28, 2015)

People who exist outside of concepts nullify GER's powers. Or they need specific hax resistance or possibly multiversal reality warping. Of course some of the most powerful beings in fiction are going to beat him. Multiversal isn't much in the face of those guys you listed


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Time and Space that's  part of the same universe.



They aren't.

Present universe is temporarily erased as a side-effect of King Crimson's time-skipping power. Which is why Diavolo is outside of causality himself in cause and effect.

This is why bullets go through him during his fight with Nero, he doesn't exist, so only the results of hitting Nero who does in the same universe, effect the assassin.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> People who exist outside of concepts nullify GER's powers. Or they need specific hax resistance or possibly multiversal reality warping. Of course some of the most powerful beings in fiction are going to beat him. Multiversal isn't much in the face of those guys you listed



GER itself exists outside of time and used its powers on Diavolo who existed outside of time/existence during the effects of King Crimson so I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 28, 2015)

I more meant abstract concepts like thought and willpower that GER nullifies. Anyway he stomps Supes and then goes to DisneyWorld with Giorno


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

No one said that


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 28, 2015)

Take your salt somewhere else  dude

Edit: we never said he could so stop saying stupid shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

You guys literally spent the entire page arguing with me he can take on Multiversal reality warpers ( as if there isn't a Multiversal who isn't beyond a conceptual being) now that I am asking directly can he beat one you're telling me no. 
I don't care how fancy you want to elaborate on his ability. 


Ah GER threads is always a good laugh, good night


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> You guys literally spent the entire page arguing with me he can take on Multiversal reality warpers ( as if there isn't a Multiversal who isn't beyond a conceptual being) now that I am asking directly can he beat one you're back tracking.



Nice classic false dichotomy


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 28, 2015)

Whoever is claiming GER is multiversal

stop


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> > claims GER wins due to hax
> > dismisses another and more power hax


>puts words into my mouth
>completely misses the point this badly

The funny thing is that you have given nothing about what supes can do to take out GER and yet you act like he has some way to hit him.



The Mad King said:


> I know Supes isn't a reality warper but he has tanked  a universal time bomb so he has lot more than physical attributes going for him.


Too bad that has jack and shit to do with resisting a Universal reality warper that can nullify any action he does by rendering it to 0.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2015)

^it is actually and it messes with casualty saying stremght beats it is ridicuoous even its stat sheet says none


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 28, 2015)

yujiro said:


> ^it is actually and it messes with casualty saying stremght beats it is ridicuoous even its stat sheet says none



......What? Was That English? Was I supposed to understand that?

Try to speak in a language we can understand sir.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 28, 2015)

> Huey autism

To the surprise of noone


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh dude calm down im with you in the topic


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 28, 2015)

The Superman wank is strong in this thread.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

lucifer could beat ger...literally nobody argued againts that... idk even where that claim came from..


and silver age superman, while op in many ways...im not seeing him win this..

the second scenario.."maybe" but even that is just maybe....most likely not..



also, from what i understand: did somebody really claim silver age superman was comparable to lucifer in terms of combat strength? or am i just misreading between the lines again....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

No the claim here was GER could defend agaisnt Multiversals and I used an high end Multiversal but my whole point was to see what makes JJBA supporters suggest GER can defend against a Multiversal. 

As far I know they had him cap at Universal


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> No the claim here was GER could defend agaisnt Multiversals and I used an high end Multiversal but my whole point was to see what makes JJBA supporters suggest GER can defend against a Multiversal.
> 
> As far I know they had him cap at Universal



its about hax versus strength...supes has a lot of haxes, that is true. but none of these haxes are laid enough to win him the match againts ger..



gers abilities allow him to hit way above his paygrade. thats the whole point of "haxes"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> its about hax versus strength...supes has a lot of haxes, that is true. but none of these haxes are laid enough to win him the match againts ger..
> 
> 
> 
> gers abilities allow him to hit way above his paygrade. thats the whole point of "haxes"



Okay I concede SA Supes isn't hax enough 

But when I say Multiversal I meant warpers of reality and that's what I was more interested about can GER deal with someone who can ignore rules of reality and reshape it.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Okay I concede SA Supes isn't hax enough
> 
> But when I say Multiversal I meant warpers of reality and that's what I was more interested about can GER deal with someone who can ignore rules of reality and reshape it.



i dont think ger has the haxes to deal with any of the higher scale multiversals..id say mad jim would be the cap of his?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> i dont think ger has the haxes to deal with any of the higher scale multiversals..id say mad jim would be the cap of his?



Okay how about a low end Multiversal like Franklin Richards or the retcon IG?


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Okay how about a low end Multiversal like Franklin Richards or the retcon IG?



richards should be stronger than jasper....idk about those two...i think not...but he does seem to have pretty fucking laid hax...


i would say no.he wouldnt..but someone who knows ger better than i do should be the one to draw the final judgement...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Whoever is claiming GER is multiversal
> 
> stop



Freddie pls go and stay go


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 28, 2015)

GER should work as long as the enemy is bound by reality.

But if the same is someone that is no more bound by laws  and reality , but that exists on a scale bigger than GER

Not really sure if i'm correct.

But either way Supes should have no way to counter it.


----------



## Haro (Oct 28, 2015)

Didn't funny describe all different realities as infinite?  

And well, johnny punches with the force of that shit with the golden rotation.

Correct me if im wrong but someone posted a scan of a databook which said GER is the most powerful stand ever.

Then again araki also stated SP is too.  *Even though crazy diamond and ZA WARLDO over fucking powered it.*


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanatoseraph said:
			
		

> あまりにスゴイスピードのため、光の速度を超え、全盛期（18歳の時）最大5秒、この世の「時」を止めることができた。
> 加えて「力」と「正確な動き」もスゴイ。
> まさに史上最高、無敵のスタンド能力。
> 
> Due to/for the sake of its excessively fast speeds, Star Platinum surpasses the speed of light, in his prime (18 years old), he could stop the time of the world for 5 seconds. Moreover, its power and precise movements are outstanding. Surely, this invincible stand has the all-time highest abilities.



This is what Araki said, not that it was the physically strongest. GER still has the advantage but it's treated as a defensive stand.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 28, 2015)

GER is the "most powerful" by technicality since its ability is "Fuck you, you don't get to do shit with your spooky battleghost powers"

Stat wise it's a goddamn anomaly.

But qing already covered that bit, so 

Lol


----------



## Unlucky13 (Oct 28, 2015)

How strong is Pre-Crisis Superman with the SOS again? I don't really recall any feats?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> Freddie pls go and stay go



Didn't you say Tokisada cannot be affected by the GER. Now you say it can be considered multiversal.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2015)

>Zezima lying as usual



> Deathwatch Tokisada can literally remove his physical self from time down to the atomic level as he says
> 
> Depends on how GER deals with something that is outside the flow



Also what's up with the non sequiter?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm surprised no one mention Pre-Crisis Superman having infinite speed. I originally intended to make Flash vs. GER thread but then I remembered a feat of Pre-Crisis Superman flying at infinite speed.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2015)

Fang said:


> Freddie pls go and stay go



I'm not reading this whole thread, but please tell me you don't believe GER is multiversal.

Fang please, please man.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 31, 2015)

Dark Evangel said:


> I'm surprised no one mention Pre-Crisis Superman having infinite speed. I originally intended to make Flash vs. GER thread but then I remembered a feat of Pre-Crisis Superman flying at infinite speed.



he can also lift the infinites and punch of the from infinites to beyond.


seriously tho: whenever "infinite" gets thrown out in comic books. it usually has as much value as a feat as power levels do...


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I'm not reading this whole thread, but please tell me you don't believe GER is multiversal.
> 
> Fang please, please man.



It tells me you lack reading comprehension.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2015)

Fang said:


> It tells me you lack reading comprehension.



Clearly so because i just told you i wasn't reading this thread.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2015)

Which goes without saying, Leddie.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2015)

Please stop bullying me Fang-kun


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't Part 5 but doesn't KC has it's on pocket space when it does his Time Erase?


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 31, 2015)

You're somehow confused with Part 7


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 31, 2015)

There is no unamped Silver age Supes who'd win this because he's never countered this time of H4X at this scale. Golden Age and Post Crisis fought each other in a fight where they shattered time/space in Infinite Crisis, not sure what use that would be here. Bronze age had that big bang feat that may be an outlier but even with that, this is pure H4X and not brute force.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 31, 2015)

So when is this getting locked.

Because this seems like the kind of thread that usually warrants a lock.


----------



## puolakanaho (Nov 1, 2015)

honestly people already agreed on page two or so that superman loses simply because ger has l33t haxez

rest of the conversation has just been some weird bullshit about multiverses...


----------

